
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
ivylee
SEEKING WORK | Greater NY | Remote Only

Bespoke AI/ML development.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: [https://ivylee.github.io](https://ivylee.github.io),
[https://studioxolo.com](https://studioxolo.com)

Resume:
[https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf](https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
SwaraLink
SEEKING WORK AND SEEKING FREELANCER | San Diego, CA | Remote

We are a small consulting and design services firm focused on Bluetooth and
Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) technology. We design Bluetooth products (hardware
and software) and assist our clients with all types of Bluetooth-related
issues, including power optimization, throughput optimization, security and
privacy, interoperability issues, and much more.

The primary embedded BLE platforms/devices that we work with are Nordic
nRF52/nRF53, TI SimpleLink CC25xx/26xx, SiLabs Blue Gecko, STMicro BlueNRG and
STM32WB, and Dialog SmartBond. We have some experience and are willing to work
with others as well

While our main internal technical expertise is in Bluetooth system
architecture and embedded software development, we are willing to take
ownership of larger projects or even provide full product development
services. This includes hardware development, mobile applications, testing and
debugging, and IoT system architecture.

We are always looking to grow our network for potential partnerships and sub-
contracting opportunities. Here are some areas in which we often need help:

Mobile Application Developers (iOS/Android)- in particular if you have
experience writing apps that involve Bluetooth/BLE

Embedded Linux Software Developers- in particular if you have experience with
the BlueZ stack

EE/Hardware Developers/PCB Designers- Experience with RF systems and low-power
embedded systems is a plus

Cloud Software- AWS, MQTT, general experience with IoT applications

If you are interested in using our services, or interested in potential future
partnerships, please contact us via our website, LinkedIn, or email.

Website: [https://www.swaralink.com](https://www.swaralink.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/swaralink](https://www.linkedin.com/company/swaralink)

Email: info (at) swaralink (dot) com

------
sciencewithtom
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | San Francisco, CA | New EdTech Product |
Contract Work

8th Grade Science Teacher and founder of "Science With Tom" looking for a full
stack developer for an Ed Tech product that combines science, hip hop ed, and
student creativity. The scope of the project is about 300 hours total,
building a full stack web app based on mockups by a professional designer. Two
experienced developers on the team are available to provide support. If you're
a good fit, open to discussing equity and/or co-founding.

Front-end: React or similar. Javascript experience necessary. Back-end: JS or
python preferred.

Please send resume / github / portfolio to tom@sciencewithtom.com

~~~
sciencewithtom
Quick Addition. This project is funded by a grant from New Schools Venture
Fund, and funding is limited. We're hoping to pay $40/hour and we've scoped
the project to be around 250 hours.

~~~
sciencewithtom
UPDATE: This position has been filled.

------
nwienert
SEEKING WORK - Remote / SF - Full stack developer who is exceptional in design
as well and has built many startups over the years (probably about as good as
you can do in hiring in terms of bootstrapping a new project).

More importantly - extremely experienced in React and have put together
numerous large apps with it, I can pull a lot of stuff off the shelf that
would take months of work for most teams. This isn't just a few snippets, but
an entire React Native + React Native Web shared architecture, with UI kit
designed to work well on both, all the glue code that takes forever to write,
all put together in a (large) monorepo with Kubernetes, CI, CD, etc etc.

If you want an idea of what I'm capable of, [here's a
repo]([https://github.com/motion/orbit](https://github.com/motion/orbit)) from
a very large project I worked on for a couple years and [here's the unfinished
but mostly finished site]([https://tryorbit.com](https://tryorbit.com)). This
repo isn't the one I'd help you use, we restarted and have improved it quite a
lot.

Basically - if you need one person to take you from 0 to launch, including
helping refine your idea, breakthrough on the design, and actually get the
damn thing all the way working, get in touch. I can make the difference.

natewienert@gmail.com

------
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

Technologies: Python, Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R, AWS, Azure,
GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL, NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis,
Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery, ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big
Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake, Dask), Machine
Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Gensim,
NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) [https://github.com/ryansmccoy](https://github.com/ryansmccoy)

------
deckeraa
SEEKING WORK | Madison, WI | REMOTE or LOCAL

I'm a product lead who specializes in Clojure/Script development. I quickly
and independently develop quality software that will meet your business needs.

Recent work:

\- Built [https://familymemorystream.com](https://familymemorystream.com), a
video-hosting and sharing site for family videos. (Tech: Reagent,
Clojure/Script, S3, CouchDB, Stripe)

\- Created the [https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-
ring/](https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-ring/) open-source library
that enables you to use CouchDB as an authentication back-end for Ring apps.

\- Lead a team of ~17 software developers for the business intelligence module
of a large healthcare IT company.

Buzzwords: Clojure, Clojurescript, Rust, Javascript, C#, Java, MUMPS, Bash,
SQL, CouchDB, GraphQL, S3

Email aaron AT stronganchortech.com

Website: [https://stronganchortech.com](https://stronganchortech.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
decker-3420a77b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-decker-3420a77b/)

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker](https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker)

------
wildengineer
SEEKING WORK and FREELANCER | Troy, NY | REMOTE

I am an Early Stage Software Consultant helping leaders find their way to
market. I work closely with leadership to help them navigate through the
dangers of early stage software. Some of my clients call me a Rent a CTO or
Fractional CTO.

I also lead a team of highly skilled engineers to accelerate my client's
progress. We do everything from focusing/shaping requirements to full stack
implementation to cloud native devops to end to end testing.

Latest Results:

\- Redesigned a SaaS company's cloud infrastructure resulting in $45k/year
savings

\- End to end development of a new product for a successful marketing company
looking to pivot into adtech.

\- Helped implement a big pivot for a well known media entertainment company.

\- Designed and built a high traffic IoT data pipeline including data lake
storage and time series visualizations

Current Technologies:

    
    
      Languages: Python, Javascript, Go, Java, C#, Ruby
    
      Frontend: React, Html, CSS
    
      Backend: Flask, Node.js, Spring, Rails
    
      Mobile: React Native, Native iOS/Android
    
      Testing: Cypress, Selenium, Jmeter, Pytest, Mocha.js, JUnit
    
      DevOps: Very deep on AWS, Some Azure, Terraform, Docker, K8s, Ansible, Helm, GitOps
    

Seeking both companies and freelancers.

Website: [https://papabearsoftware.com](https://papabearsoftware.com)

Email: mike AT papabearsoftware.com

------
scomu
SEEKING WORK | US/Chicago [UTC -5] | REMOTE

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Preferred tech stack (always growing and can pick up a new technology as
needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift, SwiftUI
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site/Portfolio: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
or scottmakestech@gmail.com

CV: [http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io),
[https://konverse.com](https://konverse.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for solo founders, startups,
digital agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in
computer science and am able to create everything from small business websites
to custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Next.js, Gatsby, Redux, Apollo,
GraphQL, Node.js, Express, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Bootstrap, Material
UI, Webpack, PostgreSQL, AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript, headless CMS
(Contentful, Prismic, Strapi) and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE only (Canada based, I can work on any timezone though)

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

Need an MVP in a month? Here's a recent example:

[https://tako.social](https://tako.social)

    
    
        -> Senior full-stack software engineer
        -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech
        -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups.
    

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
Docker, AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback:

    
    
        - "Indispensable"
        - "Awesome colleague... always ready to help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"
    

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
dtang2299
SEEKING WORK| Washington DC, USA | REMOTE Only

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, Express, React, Puppeteer, GoLang,
Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, Cloud, APIs.

Github: [https://github.com/dtangeeda](https://github.com/dtangeeda) Email:
deepaktrao@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deepaktr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deepaktr)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years in Web Apps using front-end and
back-end technologies. I can take up front end or back end development
projects.

Specialized in Web Scraping development. I can scrape any data from web based
on your requirements and provide datasets in formats (csv, json) or save to
DBs.

I developed a web scraper tool to fetch pricing data from US Hospitals
websites and save in MongoDB, then aggregate and show the Prices online at one
place. I developed a REST API and UI module to display that data on Front end.
Tools used: JavaScript Puppeteer library, Chromium and Node JS with ExpressJS
to develop the web scraping tool. The code is available on Github.
[https://github.com/dtangeeda/hospitals-
scraper](https://github.com/dtangeeda/hospitals-scraper)

------
socialist_coder
SEEKING FREELANCER (short term) | Global, Preferably Pacific Timezone (PST),
Good English Communication | Remote Only

We have a new node.js / nginx app running in AWS and need it hooked up to an
monitoring / alerting system, such as Grafana / Prometheus.

We have not used Grafana and Prometheus before and are looking for someone
experienced with them and can recommend the right configurations for our use
case. We were using Datadog in the past but want to transition off.

There are broadly two categories of events to track:

    
    
      1. Default webserver and app metrics for node.js and nginx (cpus, memory, network activity, etc)
      2. Application level custom metrics (number of connected players, number of transactions, etc). We want the system to support us creating new custom stats relatively easily.
    

Then, we want to have dashboards and alerts setup on these metrics.

We think the high level task breakdown might be:

    
    
      * stand up Grafana / Prometheus server in AWS for real time metrics collection
      * hook up server side node.js / nginx / host level perf metrics
      * hook up server side node.js error monitoring
      * hook up server side custom metrics
      * setup charts, dashboards, and alerts in grafana/prometheus
      * setup alerts going to our Slack & our Pagerduty
      * document instructions on how to add new events, as well as key routine maintenance instructions
    

Maybe Grafana / Prometheus is not the right tool? Recommend something else!

This is a short term contract.

email: taylor@foxcubgames.com

~~~
Technophilis
I am curious why you're transitioning off from Datadog? A monitoring solution
based on Grafana and Prometheus tends to have a high initial setup cost plus
on-going maintenance since it's self-hosted and lacks some of the features
that Datadog offers out of the box (alert customization for instance).

~~~
socialist_coder
$$$

Custom metrics on Datadog are the main reason. We are a game company so we
have all the metrics from the client games going through our server, which
then send them to Datadog as custom metrics. This lets us monitor our client
games in real time. When we started with Datadog many years ago it was fine,
but then about 1.5 years ago they changed their billing to only allow 100
custom metrics per host. We were using about 2000 custom metrics per host. We
had to aggregate the custom metrics down to an almost non-useful level to stay
within the 100 custom metrics per host.

Also the $15 per host starts to add up if you want to run many smaller hosts
rather than a handful of large ones.

I've been on many calls with my Datadog account rep and they refuse to budge
on this. I would stay with them in a heartbeat if it was reasonably priced for
what we want to do.

~~~
diathesis
Yeah, I've heard custom metrics as the breaking point for a lot of DataDog
users, TBH, so this doesn't surprise me.

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Freelance UX/UI & Product Designer for hire, remotely!

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

* Location: Canada, but open to remote work anywhere in the world!

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

Graduated with a Bachelor's Degree in Interaction Design. I have over 7+ years
of experience designing and developing sites and UI/UX for small business
owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile apps.

From SaaS B2B startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• UX/UI & Product Designer Partner - I work as a partner of your team (through
Slack or Skype) to design and guide the direction of your new or current
digital product.

• UX/UI Redesign & Modern Refresh - Your current UX is poor and needs a
complete or partial revamp. I can pinpoint issues and give it a modern design
facelift.

• Design Sprints & Prototyping - I can help turn that idea in your head into a
fully-designed product using my design sprint process.

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
kazishariar
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / NYC Greater New York Area - Having 10 years of
industry experience in cloud automation and work closely with stakeholders to
design and implement cloud-native solutions with continued success in meeting
business & operational goals, I believe I can make a valuable contribution to
your organization’s future projects and initiatives.

Seeking work as a freelance DevOps consultant which has allowed me to obtain
an in-depth understanding and knowledge of data pipeline and workflow
management, CI/CD pipelines to configure and manage development environments,
cloud platform APIs, and automation experience. Further, I have excelled in
the art of people skills and genuinely enjoy working in team environments.

E-mail me for any new opportunities or for detailed information on my
professional skills, hands-on experience, and diverse competencies that I have
leveraged to meet and exceed expectations over the years. As a lean-agile,
organized, innovative, and striving team player with superior work ethics, I
strongly believe that I will be a perfect fit for your company in which I
could continue to deepen and broaden my skills as a Agile
DevOps/SRE/Infrastructure Architect.

e-mail: kazishariar@gmail.com

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Pacific Northwest | Remote Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Data Visualization Libraries
(Matplotlib, Seaborn), Web App Frameworks (Flask), API’s, Google Cloud
Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash, JavaScript, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer who’s spent time in farm tech,
e-commerce, quantitative finance, and crypto. I have experience building data
pipelines, machine learning models, web applications and working with APIs,
working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data, machine learning and
software to solve meaningful problems. Please reach out if you’re working on
anything data related. Here are a few of my recently published projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
AngeliqueB
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK | Remote or on-site

Are you in need of new online or print designs that meet your business goals
in an eco-friendly way?

I'm a multidisciplinary graphic designer who treats sustainability as a core
principle of my creation process.

\- I work for businesses that are concerned about their impact on climate
change.

\- I aim to understand the needs and challenges of each business and devise a
solution that meets their goals in an eco-friendly way.

\- I provide design solutions that reduce energy and resource usage, such as
low footprint website designs and print designs that minimise ink usage.

\-------------------------------

Services:

\- Eco-conscious static website design e.g. responsive mobile/desktop designs
that are lightweight and fast

\- Green branding e.g. logo design, branded social media banners, posters,
booklets

\- Sustainable print design e.g. posters, booklets & business cards, that have
optimized material & ink usage

\- Eco-friendly custom illustrations e.g. digital/vector/bitmap artwork, print
illustrations

To get started on your eco-friendly graphic design journey get in touch with
me today via [https://angeliqueboudeau.org](https://angeliqueboudeau.org)

\-------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://angeliqueboudeau.org](https://angeliqueboudeau.org)

Contact: hi@angeliqueboudeau.org

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science, and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS, and Sass to name a few. Pick up
new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case studies
available upon request, but other case studies are on my website:
[https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is). I can provide the following for you: \-
Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're having
issues with a small part of your product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product. This is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users, know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit, and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go for free.

I take my work very seriously and put a lot of work into excellent
communication, proper planning, and, last but not least, properly
understanding your product so that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
chrispecoraro
SEEKING WORK

I am currently looking for freelance opportunities.

I am a web application developer (BS Computer Science, 1999) & author with
deep experience working with the Laravel PHP framework -- author of "Mastering
Laravel" ([https://www.packtpub.com/web-development/mastering-
laravel](https://www.packtpub.com/web-development/mastering-laravel)) & the
LAMP stack in general).

Recently, I have been developing with the Jamstack using Sanity
([https://sanity.io](https://sanity.io)), Gatsby
([https://gatsbyjs.com](https://gatsbyjs.com)), & Netlify
([https://netlify.com](https://netlify.com)) -- lead author on "Jumpstart
Jamstack" ([https://www.amazon.com/Jumpstart-Jamstack-Development-
websit...](https://www.amazon.com/Jumpstart-Jamstack-Development-websites-
Netlify/dp/1800203497)).

Skills: PHP 5-7.x (Laravel 5-7), database development (MySQL, etc.),
JavaScript (React, etc.), GraphQL, Third-party APIs, RESTful APIs.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrispecoraro/](https://github.com/chrispecoraro/)

email address: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

I am not currently open to relocation nor travel, so remote only, thanks.

------
pabhare_saurabh
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Available Individually or With a Team.

India 8+ years of experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerising existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web and Mobile Application Development and Deployment, Python,
SQL, NO SQL, Django, GraphQL, Docker, AWS, Azure, Javascript, React.js, React
Native, Kotlin, Swift, Manual and Automation Testing.

We are a team of kick-ass developers with a lot of experience between us in
building web applications, mobile applications. We're more than capable of
helping you set your IP if that's what you need.

We're available to work individually and together as a team as well. If you'd
like to take this forward, you can reach me, Saurabh at
pabhare.saurabh@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/saurabhpabhare](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/saurabhpabhare)

Email: pabhare.saurabh@gmail.com

------
mjgs
SEEKING WORK, South East Asia (UTC+7), remote work OK, open to relocation for
big projects

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Serverless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely. I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract
work, and currently available for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
surucha_mago
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE |

Three person team having a range of experience throughout various industries
and services ranging from Finance, Hospitality, Tourism,Retail, F&B, IOT.

We bring in years of experience developing and designing, publishing Web and
Mobile Apps, Containerizing existing applications, performing cloud migrations
to a cloud provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.
We're more than capable of helping you set your IP if that's what you need.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web and Mobile Application Development, Deployment, Python, SQL,
NO SQL, Django, GraphQL, Docker, AWS, Azure, Javascript, React.js, React
Native, Kotlin, Swift, Manual and Automation Testing.

We're available to work individually and together as a team as well. If you'd
like to take this forward, you can reach me at surucha.mago@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/suruchamago/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/suruchamago/)

Email: surucha.mago@gmail.com

Regards,

Surucha Mago +91 9028094543

------
SarahUX
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (Concord, Massachusetts)

The product: Aurora is a digital platform designed to help women early in
their careers thrive and rise. It launched earlier this year and we've got a
lot more to build.

Who we are: reacHIRE, a startup that partners with forward-thinking companies
to create gender-diverse environments where women thrive, advance, lead, and
stay. We're a small team (< 10) looking to grow.

UI/Interaction Designer: 100% remote. Contracting role for 15-20 hours per
week for 12-16 weeks, with the possibility to extend if it’s a good fit on
both sides. We can be flexible on hours and duration for the right candidate.
[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-ux-ui-
intera...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-ux-ui-interaction-
designer)

Front-End Developer: full time, 100% remote.
[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-front-end-
de...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-front-end-developer-
remote)

Feel free to reach out to me personally with questions!
shouseholder@reachire.com

------
noema
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

Software developer with 3 years of experience across enterprise, startup and
freelance contexts. I'm at the tailend of an Android development contract for
a FAANG company where I was tasked with assuming the responsibilities of a
fulltime employee within a shortened timeframe, and in a fully-remote setup.
Currently exploring my options for followup projects.

I'm a generalist comfortable working across the stack or honing in on specific
aspects. I write clean code combining the ergonomics of object-oriented design
with a functionally-minded granular style. I have experience working within
and maintaining large codebases (e.g. for a Fortune 500 insurance company in
the US), as well as retooling codebases to facilitate rapid iteration and
productivity (e.g. for an SF-based dating app startup). I am continually
seeking to expand my repertoire with new technologies and practices.

\- Backend: Node, Postgres, SQL Server, MongoDB, Heroku, AWS, ASP.NET,
Firebase, Netlify

\- Frontend: Android, React, React Native, Redux, SCSS, Expo, jQuery

\- Languages: Kotlin, Java, JavaScript / TypeScript, C#, Python, C++

\- Libraries: ReactiveX, Jest, D3, JUnit, Puppeteer

\- Practices: Agile, SOLID, CI/CD

sffsdev1@gmail.com

------
DennisArslan
SEEKING WORK | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
    
      Technologies:
      • Cloud Platforms (e.g. AWS, GCP, Azure, OpenStack)
      • Ansible and Puppet Certified Professional
      • Docker Containers and Kubernetes
      • Linux Infrastructures
      • Scripting in Python, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Bash
      • Building CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins
      • Hashicorp Tools as Terraform, Consul, Serf, Packer, Vault
      • Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Grafana
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan)
/
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20-%20DevOps%20Engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@arslan.co.uk

~~~
billbirdhq
Just sending you an email.

------
muazzam
SEEKING WORK, Pakistan, Remote OK, Email: muazzam_ali at live.com

CS student at a top university, hobbyist developer for a long time, academic
ML enthusiast. My last freelance project for NYC client involved building a
screen and webcam recorder in C++ and Microsoft Media Foundation. Thanks to
the memory-related bugs I encountered in C++, I decided to give Rust a go and
loved it. In college, I took a semester-long Node.js and React.js course, so
that's what I can handle on the front-end. For back-end work, I of course have
a preference for Node.js, Rust, and Go but I'm a fast learner and can get
started with any language in no time.

See:

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/muazzamalikazmi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/muazzamalikazmi/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/muazzamalikazmi](https://github.com/muazzamalikazmi)

Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01f448afbc28d5d09a](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01f448afbc28d5d09a)

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Agency: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Frontend: ReactJS, Angular 8+, VueJS, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
      - Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter, React Native
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
      - Cloud:  Amazon Web Services, Google Cloud, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun
      - Frameworks: Stripe, Mailchimp, Express, NextJS, Firebase
    

Recent Work:

* Working on an asset management solution for EU based FinTech (Angular, Flutter, Docker, kubernetes)

* 1 to 1 Yoga Sessions with Video Calls on Mobile

* Video based EduTech platform for Humanities, Art & Culture on Web

* Asana for Newsroom - Collaboration & Communication for Newsroom in the Cloud (AngularJS, PostgreSQL, AWS)

Agency Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w)

Case-Studies: [https://bit.ly/mobilefirsthn](https://bit.ly/mobilefirsthn)

References: [https://bit.ly/mf-clutch](https://bit.ly/mf-clutch)

Contact: arpan@mobilefirst.in

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS+Vuex, React+Redux, Javascript/Typescript, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, TailwindCSS

* Backend: PHP (Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP), Java, Python (Django, DRF), MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch (ELK), Apache Kafka, Apache Storm.

* Devops: AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Workflow: Git, Composer, Webpack, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsppotge4409c82/vivek.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsppotge4409c82/vivek.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnf0820@vivekgupta.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/)

Hourly Rate: $60-100(depending on the complexity of work)

I'm a full-stack developer with 12 years of experience. Currently working as
an Engineering Manager (managing a team of 13 engineers) in a large e-commerce
company (still hands on). Have worked in SaaS and consumer startups earlier in
leadership and developer roles. Cofounded a SaaS startup previously (built the
entire MVP single-handedly).

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite | _Limited Availability for
Interesting Projects_

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://23andwalnut.com](https://23andwalnut.com),
[https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

Work: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 19 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Javascript, Python, C,
Java, and a few other things. I've done a bit of paid work in Rust and Elixir
and would be happy to do more.

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/active_model_serializers_pg](https://github.com/pjungwir/active_model_serializers_pg)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift/SwiftUI Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
LiDAR scene reconstruction, hand and finger-recognition AR controls, world
tracking, body tracking, face tracking, Speech, shaders)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

2 of the first 5 "AR Apps" featured in the App Store are my clients. I'm
shooting for 5 out of 5.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 4, SwiftUI, SceneKit, Metal, RealityKit,
iMessage extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/robomex](https://twitter.com/robomex)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, Primer, Virtruvia Systems, iScape, NudgeTV, Hillside
Software

I'm booked through October. If you have any questions or want to get a
conversation started: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
wesz
SEEKING WORK

Location: Central Europe / Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, PHP, SQL, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, WordPress

\--------------------------------------------------------

Currently unemployed and looking mostly for WordPress related work.

Couple years ago i made three semi-popular WordPress plugins and sold them on
CodeCanyon. I also worked as a WordPress theme developer for other author on
ThemeForest.

Ether Content Builder - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfT-
SCW2f7E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfT-SCW2f7E)

Perspective Mockups -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzDS9UBDN2I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzDS9UBDN2I)

Ether Forms -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0cDoJWduOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0cDoJWduOU)

\--------------------------------------------------------

CodeCanyon Profile:
[https://codecanyon.net/user/onether](https://codecanyon.net/user/onether)

Website: [http://onether.com](http://onether.com)

Contact: hq@onether.com

------
CaioFer
SEEKING FREELANCER/WORK, Brazil, Remote OK, c410.f3r (at) gmail.com

Software engineer with a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science and over ten
years of experience in several technologies and programming languages. There
are two fields where I mainly act: (1) DevOps; from database administration
and data modeling to back-end programming or front-end design all the way to
orchestrated deployment with latest tech and (2) Standalone software; involves
embedded development in restrict environments, blockchain applications mostly
related to Parity's Substrate and plain command-line interfaces.

On the open-source side of things, I regularly contribute to several projects,
helping and communicating with other developers. Take a look at the available
coding portfolio in my GitHub profile at
[https://github.com/c410-f3r](https://github.com/c410-f3r) where my latest
public collaborations are more focused on the Rust Programming Language
ecosystem.

Seven professional certifications were obtained from different organizations
like the Linux Foundation and the Blockchain Training Alliance that covers a
wide range of areas. My newest certification is the Confluent Certified
Developer for Apache Kafka (CCDAK), more certifications will be earned over
time and I can get any other desired certification if needed.

To finish, IT in general is like a living organism that is constantly
changing, that is why I am always looking forward for a new challenge to
increase knowledge. For example, my proudest project is a constrained NP-
problem solver compiled to WASM ([https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-
playground](https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-playground)) where I spent years
reading scientific articles to write efficient data-structures and algorithms.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible in better times depending on location
and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Senior backend dev / tech lead

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* EDI message passing / reconciliation for US dental health insurance market, including X12 parser (Clojure)

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
seiyria
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (USA-based) | Frontend: Angular, Vue, Ionic, more
([https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf](https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf)) Mobile:
Ionic

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
open-source projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that fits in with bootstrap)

* IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years)

* more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio) & [https://github.com/seiyria](https://github.com/seiyria)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

Feel free to email kyle+hn@seiyria.com!

~~~
nawgz
Your github link is typed incorrectly the first time here btw

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Google Style, with experience at both
large and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very
beginning, been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and
with diverse technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their
velocity by implementing best-practices of Devops: CI/CD, Kubernetes
Deployments, and effective Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Three person team, also available
individually. Location: Pune, India 8+ years of experience developing,
publishing Web and Mobile Apps, Containerizing existing applications,
performing cloud migrations to a cloud provider of your choice from your
current on-premise deployment. Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, PHP, SQL, NO SQL, Django, GraphQL Docker,
AWS, Azure, Javascript, React.js, React Native, Kotlin, Swift, WebRTC, Manual
and Automation Testing.

We are a team of three kick-ass developers with a lot of experience between us
in building web applications, mobile applications. We're more than capable of
helping you set your IP if that's what you need.

We're available to work individually and together as a team as well. If you'd
like to take this forward, you can reach me, Varun at
varun.rathore@outlook.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
peterbozso
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Technologies: Azure, Azure DevOps, .NET (Core), ASP.NET (Core), Microsoft Bot
Framework, TypeScript, React

I am a freelance consultant, specialized in Microsoft technologies, especially
the application development parts of Azure.

I help my customers by providing valuable technical and architectural guidance
as well as hands-on help with the implementation of their projects targeting
many different client- and server-side technologies (React, ASP.NET Core,
Microsoft Bot Framework) and the underlying infrastructure for all of them:
Azure. I also support my customers transforming their software development
process to follow Agile best practices by utilizing Azure DevOps.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbozso/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbozso/)

Blog: [https://peterbozso.com/](https://peterbozso.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/peterbozso](https://github.com/peterbozso)

------
tennismath
SEEKING WORK | in transition to London | REMOTE

\---------------------------------------------------------

Technologies: Python(numba, pandas, numpy, scipy, matplotlib, tensorflow,
seaborn), SQL, MongoDB, Matlab, Bash scripting, Google Cloud, Excel, Computer
Vision, Mathematical Modelling, Machine Learning, Signal processing, Medical
Imaging

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adrian-
butnar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adrian-butnar/) (full resume available
upon request)

Email: butnar[dot]adrian[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a problem solver (formerly employed as data scientist and software
developer) with a passion for mathematical modelling and sciences(natural and
social sciences). I have experience in competitive mathematics & physics and a
degree in computer science. I will be starting a postgraduate degree this
autumn at Imperial College London. I am looking for exciting projects.

------
teekay
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Jack of all trades, from desktop to web.

Hands-on product and project management experience give me an edge in getting
the big picture fast. I will grok your idea quickly and be your reliable
partner from inception to deployment and beyond.

Favorite stack: .NET. I bring WPF apps to the modern age (.NET Core 3, .Net 5
soon-ish).

On the web - Node.js (Typescript rules!), PHP (Laravel is pretty awesome).
Often MongoDB but prefer SQL wherever possible.

Industry exposure: finance, telecoms, insurance. Most of my engagements
recently are centered around helping Fortune 500-sized companies navigate the
new digital landscape.

Availability: prefer flat-price projects with fixed scope. You can be located
anywhere but some timezone overlap is desirable.

Working mode: remote, happy to meet for the initial kick-off and planning when
travel is possible again.

My partner is an inspirational designer and a wonderful human being. If you
need code AND design, you'll get a 2-in-1 deal.

Personal website with links to Github etc.:
[https://tomaskohl.com](https://tomaskohl.com)

------
147
SEEKING WORK | Chicago | Remote

I'm a backend engineer with experience in functional programming, developer
tooling, and deployments.

I can help you with:

\- Code review, especially if your team is learning Clojure or functional
programming

\- Designing or improving your CI/CD Pipeline for your application/services

\- Set up pull request review environments (See:
[https://www.cbui.dev/setting-up-pull-request-review-
environm...](https://www.cbui.dev/setting-up-pull-request-review-
environments/))

\- Project roadmapping and mitigating timeline risks

Technologies: Languages: Clojure, Scala, Go, Python, Elixir, Ruby, Javascript
Tools: Gitlab, Jenkins, Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres

Contact: GitHub: [https://github.com/cbui](https://github.com/cbui) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
bui/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-bui/) Email:
christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

Available for part-time work

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (EU/USA OK)

Software Architect / Senior Full Stack Engineer with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. I can work during
PT/ET hours!

    
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Where I can help most:
        * Rapid Proof of Concept / Prototype implementation
        * Design of scalable software architecture (Backend + DevOps)
        * API design, implementation and documentation
        * Code Reviews, Python/Django mentoring
        * Team leadership
    
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      GitHub:              https://github.com/rootxnet
      Website/Resume:      https://michallech.info

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK | EU/USA | REMOTE (UTC/PST/EST)

We are a small and friendly team of Software Engineers with Startup mentality,
our area of expertise is:

    
    
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * Node.js, AngularJS/Angular, React, React Native, Vue.js, Electron.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK, OpenCV
        * AWS, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes
    

We've created a lot of successful Prototypes, Minimal viable Products and
Demos for startups that were short on time and cash to get their foot in the
door!

We have worked both as team extension and self managed engineering team,
created complex Web, Desktop and IOS/Android apps, scraping solutions, NLP and
TensorFlow based parsers, Advanced Computer Vision and OCR SaaS, provided
maintenance and DevOps services.

Very friendly and communicative team, eager to hear your story!

You can contact us at hello@rootxnet.com Our website:
[https://www.rootxnet.com](https://www.rootxnet.com)

------
RamiroP
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Argentina | Javascript Developer | 4 years experience.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred, but open to on-site positions.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with almost 4 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US We are a
development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to
help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs,
products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery,
kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core
practices of our day-to-day work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby,
Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly TypeScript, React and React-Native).
Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • iOS
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Android
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
    

How to get in touch:
[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
ianlwang
SEEKING FREELANCER (short term) | Global, Preferably Pacific Timezone (PST),
Good English Communication | Remote Only

We want to create a new app that imports AWS SQS events into an AWS Aurora
Postgres instance using AWS Serverless Lambda (Typescript).

There are 2 pieces to this work. The 1st piece is adding tracking events to
our existing node.js Typescript backend.

    
    
      * Create a TrackingEvent class
      * Set up the server to create TrackingEvent objects when the appropriate action has happened
      * Serialize the TrackingEvent object and send to SQS
    

The 2nd piece is creating a new AWS Serverless (Typescript) app that loads the
events.

    
    
      * Read a chunk of events from an SQS queue
      * Write them to a file in S3
      * Import the file into our AWS Aurora Postgres data warehouse instance
      * Copy or move the file into a permanent S3 location for backup
    

If you can build this and want to start immediately, shoot me an email and we
can discuss it!

email: ian@foxcubgames.com

------
SkullTech
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote

Python backend developer and cloud architect.

I primarily use Python with Flask or FastAPI for backend development. I have
more than 4 years of experience, mostly building microservices and REST APIs.
I'm also very comfortable with the usual backend technologies: MySQL,
Postgres, SQLite, Redis, SQLAlchemy, Django, Celery, Docker, Pytest, etc.

I'm also a AWS certified solutions architect, I can build cloud-native
applications and deploy them to the AWS cloud. I specialize in developing
serverless cloud applications using Lambda, DynamoDB, SQS, S3 etc.

I've also done a lot of scraping using Scrapy, browser automation using
Selenium, and general system administration on Debian based systems.

I have more than 4 years of experience doing contract// freelance work, so I
understand how important communication is. I'll make sure I understand the
full project requirements and scope before I start working, and I'll give you
daily updates on the progress I make.

Check out the following links to know more about me; 1\. Portfolio:
[https://sumit-ghosh.com/portfolio/](https://sumit-ghosh.com/portfolio/) 2\.
Personal website and tech blog: [https://sumit-ghosh.com/](https://sumit-
ghosh.com/) 3\. Github:
[https://github.com/SkullTech/](https://github.com/SkullTech/) 4\. AWS
certification:
[https://www.certmetrics.com/amazon/public/badge.aspx?i=1&t=c...](https://www.certmetrics.com/amazon/public/badge.aspx?i=1&t=c&d=2019-07-31&ci=AWS00914626)

I charge hourly and my rate is $60 per hour.

Feel free to reach out to me at sumit@sumit-ghosh.com

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL
(React & Django), python (Django, Flask, AppEngine), Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or mobile apps and
take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineering consultants who started Uplift to build amazing
software and solve complex problems.

As former founders, we understand tech companies. Running a business is hard.
You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

We specialize in helping take an idea, spec document, or business need and
turn it into a platform.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For details, previous work and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I am also a full-stack web developer.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
enouri
SEEKING WORK | Europe / Canada | REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer | 10+ years
of experience

Hello HN, my name is Nouri and I love building digital products, I have helped
my clients successfully launch projects of different stages. I am a jack of
all trades, 8 years as a software engineer / senior / solution architect.
Since 2 years, I am a founder, when I was an employee my last position was a
technical director, I had my own code contribution, I am a certified AWS
solution architect. I cover the whole process from the idea stage to the
actual product being used and supported. Last project built: Soirées
[https://soire.es](https://soire.es)

Languages: French (native), English (native), Arabic (native), Chinese
(operational) Résumé/CV: [https://e-nouri.com](https://e-nouri.com) Email:
nouri (at) man-labs (dot) com

------
SubseaEngineer
SEEKING WORK | Scotland | Remote

Experienced MECHANICAL Engineer.

Mechanical engineer and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D and critical
system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater instrumentation,
including large projects and specialised instrumentation for unique
applications. Large rig installation monitoring systems, military and naval
equipment, oceanographic research instruments all taken from concept to
production products.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

No project too small, willing to work with all sectors for reasonable rates.
willing to do everything from turning hand sketches into drawings to full
concept to pre production development.

please contact SubseaEngineering at outlook.com for any inquiries.

------
brainless
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (SE Asia now) | React, Python, PostgreSQL, DevOps

I'm working on my product,
[https://github.com/brainless/dwata](https://github.com/brainless/dwata), and
am looking for about 10 hours a week of commitment for 3 to 12 months (USD 3K
/ month).

I'm a very customer focused engineer, and have worn many hats over 14 years of
work. I communicate well, both verbally and in writing, and have played team
leader role multiple times.

I have solid full stack experience and have worked with 10+ startups, usually
the early engineer in them. I can take ownership of your product development
if you are in early stage.

If you are curious whether I'd be a cultural fit, please feel free to setup a
call here -[https://calendly.com/sumitdatta/say-
hello](https://calendly.com/sumitdatta/say-hello)

Thanks

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+2/CEST) | REMOTE

Five person team of developers and a designer. 35+ years combined experience.
Working on projects varying from small to enterprise SaaS. Part of an
outsourced team or full product ownership, in-house PM. Worked with clients
from USA to Australia. Take care!

Email: hello [at] pixoff.co

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $49/hour;

Specialized in:

• Front-end UI/UX development.

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android), 360 video apps.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and monthly/yearly maintenance of
WordPress based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL,

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Cheers

------
amival
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote (+5:30 GMT)

Email: amit.yadav.iitr@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/am1tyadav/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/am1tyadav/)

I'm a Machine Learning Engineer with 3+ years of experience in ML and 8+ years
of experience in Software Development. Experienced in creating and managing
end to end ML pipelines. I'm also a Coursera guided project instructor:
[https://www.coursera.org/search?query=amit%20yadav%20rhyme&](https://www.coursera.org/search?query=amit%20yadav%20rhyme&)

I've used a variety of languages, frameworks and technologies over the years
including the following in last 2-3 years:

Machine Learning/ Data Science

TensorFlow, Keras, PyTorch, OpenCV, Azure Bot Framework, DialogFlow, Rasa,
CoreML/ TuriCreate

Cloud/ DevOps/ MLOps

Google AI Platform/ GCP, Amazon Sagemaker/ AWS, Metaflow, Docker, Kubernetes

Web

Flask, Streamlit, HTML, node.js

Databases

SQL, Mongo DB

Languages

Python, JavaScript, Java

------
mondd
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

We are Mondd, a fullstack design and development agency looking for our first
project.

Our four-member team has extensive experience in branding, UI/UX, frontend and
backend development. The diverse skill set of our members ensures that the
product we deliver will look and perform as it was intended.

We’ve been working in our respective fields for 5-10 years each, and we think
we could do a better job than the agencies we currently work for.

If you need a custom static website, webapp or looking to talk to someone
about your product idea, please visit our website or send us an email!

Website: [https://www.mondd.io/](https://www.mondd.io/)

Email: hello@mondd.io

Technologies: React, Redux, Next, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SCSS, .Net Core,
Azure Functions, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Adobe Creative Cloud, Axure,
Sketch, Figma.

------
guidovranken
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | REMOTE ONLY

I find bugs and vulnerabilities in source code. This is my exclusive focus.

\- Strong focus on fuzzing

\- Integration into OSS-Fuzz or other fuzzing services for durable protection

\- Specialized in C/C++ but demonstrable experience in finding
Java/JavaScript/Go/Objective-C bugs

\- Dozens of memory safety bugs in mature C/C++ code bases is not uncommon

\- Other types of bugs: denial-of-service, serialization asymmetry, spec non-
conformity, path traversal, ...

Proprietary code OK, NDA OK, background check OK, payment in crypto OK.

Past work (small selection):

[https://freeradius.org/security/fuzzer-2017.html](https://freeradius.org/security/fuzzer-2017.html)

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/openvpn-audit-misses-
serious-r...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/openvpn-audit-misses-serious-rce-
flaws-researcher-takes-firm-to-task/)

[https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/06/05/hacker-eos-
crypto...](https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/06/05/hacker-eos-
cryptocurrency/)

[https://thehackernews.com/2020/03/openwrt-rce-
vulnerability....](https://thehackernews.com/2020/03/openwrt-rce-
vulnerability.html)

[https://github.com/guidovranken/cryptofuzz#bugs-found-by-
cry...](https://github.com/guidovranken/cryptofuzz#bugs-found-by-cryptofuzz)

Contact: guido@guidovranken.com

Website: [https://guidovranken.com/](https://guidovranken.com/)

------
tristansecord
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer, 6+ years experience

Backend: Elixir

Frontend: React, Vue.JS

Mobile: React Native

DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

Availability: 40+ hrs / week

I love Elixir and I’ve been using it and Phoenix since August 2015. Before
that I was mostly doing Ruby/Rails work.

Worked on projects delivered worldwide at scale, at reputable companies such
as theScore.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React and Vue.JS. I’ve also worked
with Elm in the past. And am most familiar with React Native for mobile apps.

Other stuff:

Personal GitHub: [https://github.com/tristan-
secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Website: tristansecord.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
tristan.secord@gmail.com

------
linker3000
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK (I'm based in West Sussex)

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: General IT, systems and networks, data centre ops, Linux, team
management / technical delivery, technical Support, cloud migrations, infosec
(Web and infra vulnerability scanning), ITSM, ITIL, Agile, SAFe, benchmarking,
service improvements, instructional design and training (Currently consulting
for a major training organisation on IT curricula refreshes) - the IT works!
Contract or Contract-to-Perm

Hi, make use of my extensive experience of IT service management and hands-on
IT (systems and networking), team management and service delivery, migrations,
tech refreshes, project management etc. I've worked in IT for more years than
I care to mention and I know what works and what doesn't for technical,
functional and people matters.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: nigel.kendrick@thegooglemailservicedotcom

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
tainangao
SEEKING WORK, remote, Greater New York Area

Technologies:

\- Python: Scikit-Learn, Scrapy, Matplotlib, Panda, Numpy, Folium

\- MySQL/PostgreSQL: advanced query, data modeling

\- Power BI, Tableau, Excel

Résumé/CV:[https://github.com/tainangao](https://github.com/tainangao),
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UJcARkOO-
Fp2jr9z-alNNZhqKsp...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UJcARkOO-
Fp2jr9z-alNNZhqKsp..).

Email: JYHuang.49@gmail.com

I'm interested in junior level work that can take advantage of my experience
in Python, SQL, and/or Business Intelligence. Having worked in the higher
education industry and the eCommerce industry, I bring with me a strong
marketing sense, and a decent understanding of how technology and business
collaborate. I pride myself as a hard worker and a perpetual learner.

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, WordPress, Figma,
Sketch, jQuery, User Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work.

------
arthur-st
SEEKING WORK | MACHINE LEARNING, DATA SCIENCE, DATA ENGINEERING | REMOTE
(Latvia, UTC+2)

    
    
      Remote: Prior remote/async work experience.
      Technologies: SQL, MongoDB, R and Python with DS/ML/AI stacks (pandas, scikit-learn, TensorFlow, caret, tidyverse, etcetra), Unix/Docker, Dash/Shiny, dbt, AWS/GCP
      Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack + team management) with international fintech experience.
      Email: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com
    

Lead data scientist looking for freelance/contract work involving machine
learning/artificial intelligence. Experience in machine learning, data
engineering, predictive analytics, and risk management & fraud prevention.
Have built and deployed into production real-time ML systems.

------
EugeneOZ
SEEKING WORK | Barcelona | Remote

 _Technologies:_ Rust, TypeScript, JavaScript, PHP, Angular (expert), React
(in hobby projects), Ionic, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, GAE, AWS: EC2, S3,
Cloudfront, Pipeline, CodeCommit, RDS.

 _Resume /CV:_
[https://e-oz.github.io/bio/resume.pdf](https://e-oz.github.io/bio/resume.pdf)

 _Links:_

[https://e-oz.github.io/bio/](https://e-oz.github.io/bio/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/)

[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~01d95397aacaef6e88/](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~01d95397aacaef6e88/)

 _Email:_ normandiggs@gmail.com

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
magnifico
SEEKING WORK | Ukraine, remote only

Looking for a remote work as a junior flutter developer. I've been freelancing
for some time in the past as a native Android developer using Java. Now in the
process of switching to flutter. Last app that I've published was written in
flutter. It is a wallpaper app, built mostly using Dart and Flutter with some
bit of Kotlin. For a backend I used Firebase's Database & Storage, which are
served by an admin database management utility I've created using JavaScript
and Node.js. For scraping images from various sites I've used Python and
Selenium. App's play store page:
[https://tinyurl.com/y5xq9zrr](https://tinyurl.com/y5xq9zrr)

Skills: Flutter, Dart, Java, JavaScript, Node.js, Firebase

Email: alr[dot]kuznetsov [at] gmail.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10+ years of experience. I worked on a
wide range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise.

Interested in JS work right now.

I am also open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
renatooliveira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT-3) Labcodes is a Brazilian software development and
consulting firm focused on design, build, and scale web products. On our team,
we have Designers, Developers, and Project Managers ready to start a new
project. We’ve been working with US customers for the last 6 years, and we
value long-term relationships with our clients. To do so, we have a strong
engineering culture paired up with our great communication skills. We’re
experts in Python/Django, Javascript/React and UX/UI Design.

Pitch deck: [https://lab.codes/pitch-deck](https://lab.codes/pitch-deck)

Client Reviews: [https://lab.codes/clutch-reviews](https://lab.codes/clutch-
reviews)

Website: [https://labcodes.com.br](https://labcodes.com.br)

Contact: contact@labcodes.com.br

Recent Clients:

\- Splendid Spoon (NY): Subscription of plant based meals
[https://splendidspoon.com](https://splendidspoon.com)

\- Smarter Agent (PA): Mobile SaaS for Real Estate
[https://smarteragent.com](https://smarteragent.com)

\- Tesorio (CA): Cashflow SaaS platform
[https://tesorio.com](https://tesorio.com)

Talks we gave all over the world:

\- [https://lab.codes/python-talks](https://lab.codes/python-talks)

Some open source tools we develop

\- [https://github.com/labcodes/react-redux-api-
tools](https://github.com/labcodes/react-redux-api-tools)

\- [https://github.com/labcodes/rel-events](https://github.com/labcodes/rel-
events)

------
hoversperc
SEEKING WORK | India | REMOTE | FULL STACK DEVELOPER I am a Full Stack web
developer, specializing in React, Node and MongoDB i.e MERN Stack.

My Services:

1\. Front End Development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript)

2\. Complete Web Applications with React and Node.

3\. Back End Development (REST API, SQL/NoSQL Database)

4\. Responsive Websites and Landing Pages

Technologies I use:

Front End: HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, MobX, React, React-
Router

Back End: Node, Express, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Bcrypt, Mongoose, JWT

Tools: Babel, Webpack, Version Control/Git, Chrome Devtools, Stripe, Plaid

My Portfolio: [https://amit-ghosh.com](https://amit-ghosh.com) My GitHub:
[https://github.com/maverickamit](https://github.com/maverickamit)

Availability: Part time, up to 10 hours per week.

Please feel free to reach me at my email from portfolio for any inquiries.

------
WinonaRyder
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Webpack/Babel, etc. (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years),
Go/Golang (9+ years), PHP, JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years),
Node.JS, Python, Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: shane-hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor, full-stack/front-end engineer, designer and
open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

Featured project: [https://oyatocloud.com/](https://oyatocloud.com/) a
platform/proxy service (similar to how Cloudflare operates) that automatically
optimizes websites and SPAs Sitespeed, SEO, images, etc.

An ideal position would be a fully-remote contract, full or part-time, but
willing to negotiate.

------
seifertm
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany - Remote OK

I help my clients minimize the operational and maintenance cost of their
software. I specialize in the architecture and implementation of Python
systems in Cloud environments.

I'm a pragmatic engineer and favor solutions that fit your needs rather than
building overly complex systems. Ideally, I work as part of a small team where
I mediate between the technical and the business sides.

In my last project I helped an international German entertainment company
scale their new digital asset management platform, so they can decommission
legacy systems.

Website:
[https://www.digitalernachschub.de](https://www.digitalernachschub.de)

Contact: m.seifert@digitalernachschub.de

------
henlo
SEEKING WORK | Indonesia | Remote

I'm a designer and front-end developer. I'm able to design from digital
(websites, apps, etc) to physical products (packaging, apparel, etc). I'm also
able to develop custom, beautiful, and usable websites from scratch.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, Jekyll, Hugo, Adobe Illustrator, Adobe Photoshop.

Résumé/CV: Available via email.

Email: hielnino@gmail.com

You can see some of my work:

\- [https://kursif.com/](https://kursif.com/)

\- [https://bench.id/](https://bench.id/)

\- [https://nutresi.com/](https://nutresi.com/)

\- [https://uisual.com/](https://uisual.com/)

\- [https://tustel.co/](https://tustel.co/)

Feel free to get in touch.

------
r0rbit
SEEKING WORK | DevOps | CI/CD | Release Engineering |
[https://gedge.io](https://gedge.io) | Amsterdam, Netherlands or remote

Technologies: GitHub Actions; Jenkins; ArgoCD; Kubernetes; Helm; Docker;
Microsoft Azure; Amazon AWS; Linux/Unix; Ansible; Terraform; Git;

LinkedIN: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hessel-
bakker/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hessel-bakker/)

Email: hello@gedge.io

Website: [https://gedge.io](https://gedge.io)

\---------------

Get your software to customers. Based in Amsterdam, we are your partner to
deliver quality software at high tempo, with stability. With both a strong
technical background and the ability to conquer abstract and/or difficult
challenges.

------
justinram11
SEEKING WORK | Kaohsiung, Taiwan (USA Citizen) | Remote preferred (can work in
any timezone, can to travel for limited periods of time)

More than 6 years of experience building scalable and reliable web-apps (full-
stack), automating complex business workflows, and building analytics/data
pipelines to ensure that companies make the best data-driven decision for
their business.

Skills: AWS, Serverless, Python, Java, JavaScript (React), Flutter,
CloudFormation, Docker, TeamCity, DevOps, Jupyter Notebooks, (I also quickly
come up to speed on new projects/technologies)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
ramsey-a8a5665a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-ramsey-a8a5665a/)

Contact: justin [at] rflow [dot] io

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote (German National with US work permit)

Developer for more than 11 years. Excellent communication skills specializing
in third party integrations (e.g. Hubspot CRM and Salesforce).

I provide domain knowledge in: Steel, Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, React, JS

Technologies (secondary): Java, Salesforce

Email: hello@leif.io Github:
[https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg) Web-sites:
[https://leif.io](https://leif.io) CV: [https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pd...](https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only

I am a DevOps and Infrastructure Engineer from San Francisco with over 15
years of experience. I've used all the major clouds (AWS, Azure, GCP and more)
plus most of the tools in the space (Terraform, Jenkins, CircleCI) and many
frameworks.

A few years ago I transitioned from a freelancer to running a small DevOps
agency. We now handle DevOps infrastructure and cloud automation for a handful
of StartUp clients.

We stay small and selective about who we work with intentionally. This allows
us to work only with clients that share our philosophies around DevOps and
Agile development.

If this sounds like something your organization could benefit from, please
email me at: cfornari@startopsgroup.com or you can contact me directly from
our site: www.startopsgroup.com

------
nk-
SEEKING FREELANCER | UK | Remote, UK preferred

\----

(Modern) PHP web development - I have a project building a new PHP 7 API
framework that integrates with my existing user management system and supports
OAuth2. I'm looking for someone who can write clean, modern code following
good coding practices and standards.

\----

Web design / UX - Looking for someone who can review the design/layout/UI of
an existing website, make suggestions for improvements, and then potentially
also make the necessary changes. Knowledge in HTML/CSS would be good,
experience with SASS would be a bonus.

\----

Initial work would be limited to these projects, but there will be more work
like this in the future. I'm operating as a Limited company, so will require a
proper invoice etc.

Happy to provide more details via email: nkhn@fastmail.com

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK | EU | remote Hey there!

I'm Balázs doing high level WEB consulting and also some "coder for hire
things".

I can help you with developing, shipping your PWA, Microservice, FireBase, Go,
React, or TypeScript project.

Cheers!

CV: [https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/balazs](https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/balazs) Blog: [https://emergence-
engineering.com/blog](https://emergence-engineering.com/blog)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/bal%C3%A1zs-
horv%C3%A1th-493b5b1...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bal%C3%A1zs-
horv%C3%A1th-493b5b1..).

E-mail: balazs.horvath@emergence-engineering.com

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK

I help startups validate, design, develop, launch, and grow mobile
applications.

Over the last ten years, I've contributed to over 25 apps launched across the
Apple App and Google Play stores. In that time, I've worked with Fortune 500s
as a consultant at Google, with venture-backed startups as a partner at
Gradient, and with founders of all types as owner and project lead at SANE
Digital.

If you have an idea for an app, but you're not sure how to get started, I can
help. Or, if you have an existing or in-progress mobile application, I can
take over design, development, or growth moving forward.

Depending on how quickly you need to move, I can join as an independent
partner and contributor, or assemble a team from my global network of
superstar iOS and Android contractors—people I've personally worked with over
my ten years developing mobile apps.

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-
call](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-call)

Here's some of my recent work.

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars):
[https://apple.co/2N7jpyW](https://apple.co/2N7jpyW)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars): [https://bit.ly/2NBmDth](https://bit.ly/2NBmDth)

Knowhere (iOS, previously 5 stars, currently off App Store for redesign):
[https://www.theknowhereapp.com/](https://www.theknowhereapp.com/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Web, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js,
Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative, Product, Design,
Strategy, MVP, Validation.

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Los Angeles, US / Full stack software engineer + Web
developer

I'm a freelance full stack software engineer with ~5 years of start up and
contracting experience developing full stack applications in the JS ecosystem.
If you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Technologies: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS,
Express, Webpack, Babel, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub,
Jest, npm/yarn, CircleCI, Next.js

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com

Email/résumé/LinkedIn can be found on my website!

------
kirsh300
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Sweden | Senior Mobile Developer | 9 years experience
Hi! I'm a result driven, experienced mobile developer with a passion for code
quality. I'm an expert on Android and have built for iOS as well. Interested
in working on exciting products, especially those that have a positive social
impact, or that involve music.

Languages: Kotlin, Java, Swift

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tkirshboim/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tkirshboim/)

Github: [https://github.com/tkirshboim/](https://github.com/tkirshboim/)

Email: tal.kirshboim@gmail.com

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand, East Asia, EU or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

------
noahth
SEEKING WORK - Remote only - NC, US (US-Eastern tz)

Website: [https://www.nthall.com](https://www.nthall.com)

I'm a full-stack developer with experience helping small businesses and
startups launch, streamline processes, modernize outdated code, and more. I'm
most comfortable with PHP, Python/Django, and Javascript. Recently completed
projects include modernizing a medium-large Django codebase in light of the
Python2 deprecation, and moving transactional emailing on a Django site from
Mandrill to Amazon SES.

I love a challenge and I have room in my schedule at the moment. Read more on
my website, or email me at noah@nthall.com to talk about your project!

------
teamgnc
SEEKING WORK

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: web apps, backend systems, integrations; Ruby, Elixir, Python,
JavaScript, React, C#, Java and more.

Résumé/CV: LinkedIn profiles available upon request.

Email: teamgnceng@gmail.com

We’re a high performance team (PM, 3xDEV, QA) looking for a new long-term
opportunity! We’ve worked together with great synergy and results. We share
common values: ownership, perseverance and getting things done. We’d love to
work together to take your idea to production and beyond or mix into a company
that values autonomy and no-BS approach. With all the experience under our
belt, we can run up to 3 projects in parallel or throw all our resources at
something bigger. Looking forward to hearing from you! Team GNC

------
camilogiraldo
SEEKING WORK | FRONTEND DEVELOPER | MED, COL | REMOTE / GMT-5

I'm Software Engineer experienced on building reusable and well tested user
facing applications, highly proficient in JavaScript and related libraries &
frameworks.

My main expertise is UI development, but I'm also comfortable developing
backend features.

Technologies: - HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, Angular, NextJS, NodeJS,
MongoDB, GraphQL

Résumé/CV/Social: [http://camilogiraldo.co](http://camilogiraldo.co)

Email: camilogiraldo91 [at] gmail.com

------
Znafon
SEEKING WORK Location: Remote or Paris, France

I'm a senior Python developer and DevOps with experience building higly
available infrastructure, Python web application or machine learning project.

I'm an Open-Source contributor, work with HashiCorp to maintain
[https://github.com/terraform-providers/terraform-provider-
co...](https://github.com/terraform-providers/terraform-provider-consul), and
contribute code and review PRs for the Python language.

I'm available for work in Paris and have experience working with remote teams.

Technologies: Terraform, Consul, Nomad, Vault, AWS, Python, Django, Flask,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Numpy, Pandas.

Email: remi@lenstra.fr

------
DaveWM
SEEKING WORK - Functional Web Developer, UK or remote

Hi, I'm an experienced Functional Web developer. I have 8 years' experience of
web development (both frontend and backend), and 5 of functional programming
with Clojure.

I'm currently looking for freelance work or short term contracts.

Website: [https://davemartin.me](https://davemartin.me)

GitHub: [https://github.com/DaveWM](https://github.com/DaveWM)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davewm/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davewm/)

Email: mail@davemartin.me

Technologies: Clojure, Scala, Kafka, Elm, React, Angular

------
papaver
SEEKING WORK | Asheville, NC | Remote Friendly

[http://electronicdreams.io](http://electronicdreams.io)

Master generalist with 30+ years of hacking experience, 15+ years coding
professionally with a dozen languages on over half a dozen platforms. Highly
adept at understanding business problems and architecting proper solutions.
All development is well documented to ensure easy handoff. We know processes
can be important as code. Linkedin has up to date recommendations from our
clients. Links available in profile section and contact form at the bottom of
website.

We charge day rates of $1,200 w/ a minimum contract of $12k (10 days).

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value and frequently exceed client expectations.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Resume:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf](http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

I have worked under different software development related roles: Web
Development, Mobile, and Automation ETL/Tools but my current strength is
writing ETL and Data pipelines in Python.

\- I am especially looking for Spark related roles as I am a bit new it and
willing to pursue my career further in it so even Intern kinds of role will
work as I am willing to gain the real-world experience.

\- I am also looking jobs in sector where I could do meaningful work like
Healthcare, Agritech and EduTech.

Both above are not interrelated as such.

------
antcas
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Nomad, US-Eastern time)

I'm a freelance React, Node, & Python full stack web developer with strong
product sense. Experience with health tech startups and real estate technology
startups.

Stack preferences:

    
    
      - Postgres
    
      - Node
    
      - React
    
      - Sass
    

Additional Skills:

    
    
      - Python
    
      - Sqlite
    
      - Less
    
      - Nginx
    
      - Cloud platforms (AWS, GCP, DO, etc)
    

Check out my portfolio/blog: [https://castrio.me](https://castrio.me) On large
projects I work with a team: [https://formico.io](https://formico.io)

Email anthony [at] formico.io

------
unemphysbro
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area or Remote

Willing to relocate: West Coast of the USA

I am a software engineer/data scientist with 5 years during my PhD developing
software for physical and statistical models for HPC deployment. My work has
resulted in 7 publications including 2 first author in Nature journals, and
instrumental in acquiring $350,000 of CPU/GPU hours and funding >$5 million. I
am looking for a cutting-edge, data heavy software or data science role within
a fast moving cross-functional team.

\- Website: mshankla.com

\- Résumé/CV: Available on request.

\- Email: mshankla@gmail.com

\- LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/2UYJbbf](https://bit.ly/2UYJbbf)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE

Software Engineer with a Computer Science & Mathematics degree. Since 2014, I
am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application development
consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to your needs,
that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Stack
(Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Beats), Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka,
& Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
evangelosdotnl
SEEKING WORK | The Netherlands, EU | REMOTE

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

I am experienced with the following technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python,
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB,
MySQL, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache
Tomcat

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Colombia) | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
vmarcetic
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe

Experienced Full Stack Web Developer specialized in back-end, DevOps, system
administration (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, Elastic, etc.), and I
also do light React/Front-end work when necessary.

Throughout my career I have worked remotely with large and small teams and
companies, but also assumed CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical
founders.

My work experience extends to optimising existing codebases, best practice
implementations, payment and CRM integrations

Read more: [https://vedran.codes/](https://vedran.codes/)

Get in touch: vmarcetic@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Expertise: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java,
OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress), mobile app
development (Android, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku,
Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security & SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out of
6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as a
backend/fullstack developer.

------
ofu997hn
SEEKING WORK | Remote, USA West Coast

Technologies: \- HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, C#, .NET Core \- SQL, MS SQL,
Firebase \- other tools/libraries: VS Code, Gatsby, NextJS, GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [https://ofu997.netlify.com](https://ofu997.netlify.com)

Email: ofu997@gmail.com

I'm interested in junior-level programming or tech support work using
JavaScript or .NET ecosystems. I'm a detail-oriented worker dedicated to
documentation, best practices, and continuous improvement.

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the kernel)
and Win32. I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My usual rate is 15 USD/hour, and I don't expect to be paid until I have
something to deliver. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
melvinroest
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, remote only

I have 2 years of experience with ReactJS/NodeJS.

What people don't know about my though is that I've studied for 10 years worth
of topics (9 years in official degrees) and can therefore tackle any
programming problem. Including any general practical statistics problem as
I've had 1.5 years worth of statistics courses.

Examples of the latter are:

\- Programming in Java/Spring Boot for a client (3 months)

\- Programming in Python (various engagements)

\- Writing pentesting tools in C (I wanted to know how tcpdump works)

\- Writing iOS apps in Objective-C (6 months of experience)

\- Giving a course on information retrieval

------
ritchiea
SEEKING FREELANCER | Berlin, Germany | Remote possible (within a few hours of
Central European time) but onsite preferred

We're building a platform for investors to invest in small to medium sized
enterprises. We're looking for one or two freelancers with a history of
shipping SPAs in React/Next.js or backends with Java Spring Boot. We're also
looking for fulltime hires but in the short term we'd like to ship some very
basic functionality as an MVP. Strong English communication skills are a must.
Email andrew.ritchie@arbourglobal.com

------
davidtranjs
SEEKING WORK | Remote

We are a team of 5 developers with over 5 years experience in web development.
We specialized on building Javascript applications with React, React Native,
NodeJS.

Recently successful projects: \- Revamp UI for Iorad.com - a tutorial builder
(frontend ReactJS only) \- Build Taduphone - call center management system
from scratch (ReactJS and NodeJS)

Website and portfolio: [https://jslancer.com](https://jslancer.com)

Rate: fixed project or 35$ / hour

Email: david@jslancer.com

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE or SF

High-performance React consultant. I specialize in solving React bottlenecks;
architecting high-performance, fast-loading React applications; and helping
teams build snappy user experiences.

I've developed for Zillow, Franz, iCars, and more.

Author: [https://code.thomashintz.org/high-performance-
react/about/](https://code.thomashintz.org/high-performance-react/about/)

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

email: thomas@thomashintz.org

------
Sanjay_143
SEEKING WORK| Ahmedabad, India | REMOTE

This is Sanjay and I am an expert Fullstack developer with 5+ years of
experience mostly in SASS and web app development.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

My current Stack: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email- sm104030@gmail.com

------
JonAtkinson
SEEKING FREELANCER, Remote, GMT+\\-2

We are a digital agency business, with a strong engineer-first culture. We do
things properly, not quickly.

We are seeking a freelance software engineer with a strong record delivering
Android apps. We are looking to build an application as part of an approx. 12
week contract. My team is delivering the database, API, and web frontend. We
have other Android work and hopefully a longer-term engagement for the right
person.

Email me jon@giantmade.com for more information. See also giantmade.com and
engineering.giantmade.com for context.

------
humaneroots
SEEKING WORK

HR/People Ops | San Francisco or Remote

* Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/njpetrash/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/njpetrash/)

* Email: humaneroots@gmail.com

Hi there! I’m all about nurturing employees, creating compelling onboarding
experiences, and improving processes, no matter the industry. I have extensive
experience in project management and am deeply accustomed to handling and
directing business operations. Contract roles preferred but I’d sign on full-
time with the right company.

------
agent3bood
SEEKING WORK

Location: Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack, Flutter, React Native, React, JavaScript, GraphQL,

Résumé/CV: abdullah.alsigar@gmail.com

Email: abdullah.alsigar@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/agent3bood/](https://github.com/agent3bood/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdullah-
alsigar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdullah-alsigar/)

Focused on cross platform mobile development, I can take a full project (back
end & front end) when the project is small or medium size.

------
savrajsingh
SEEKING WORK | Princeton, NJ, USA | Remote

AppEngine, Google Cloud SQL, Arduino, InfluxDB, are among my rarer skills.
Strong in Python, React. Former MSFT PM, 2x YC Founder, founding CTO of a
rocket-ship lightspeed-funded startup (daily harvest). I like to live in the
space between being a PM and an engineering leader. Excited to help out --
ping me on linkedin (/in/savraj) or [firstname] at gmail.

[http://savraj.co](http://savraj.co)

------
rkachowski
SEEKING WORK | Berlin | Remote

Software developer with over 10 years experience. I've mostly been in the
mobile space, Android, iOS, Unity, but also managed k8s clusters and designed
backend apps for large international companies.

I'm a fullstack generalist and I really care about how everything fits
together and flows from end to end.

\- Backend: Ruby / Rails, Elixir / Phoenix, Postgres, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
\- Frontend: Android, iOS, Svelte \- Languages: Swift, Java, Objective-C,
Kotlin, Ruby, C#, Elixir

Website: www.donaldhutchison.info

------
ixxivvix
SEEKING WORK | Southeast Asia or Remote | UI Designer

I graduated as an I.T. major with specialisation in web design, and have taken
a lot of human interface and experience design courses. I specialise in
creating pixel-perfect interfaces that are clean, professional and modern. I
also have a broad experience in creating static websites from scratch.

Contacts: [https://www.jeremyalzona.com/](https://www.jeremyalzona.com/)

Email: jeremyalzona (at) iCloud (dot) com

Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

------
ipeev
SEEKING WORK | Sofia, Bulgaria | Remote Python, C++, Java, SQL, Mathematics,
Jupyter notebook, Pandas Experience with:

\- Creating booking engines for the online travel industry

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Windows software for the metrology industry

I have my own EU VAT registered Ltd. company. Contact ipfr at astrei.com

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Backend contractor in Clojure, Python, and Databases.

Website: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

\-- tech stack in butternotes: clojure, postgresql, vuejs, musicxml and other
music-related libs.

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

During the past few months, I've learned some NodeJS and VueJS. I'm currently
learning how to build audio VSTs, using C++ and the Juce framework.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
davidajackson
SEEKING WORK:

Location: West Coast

Remote: Yes

I am a full stack engineer and contract in my spare time. Previously, I've
helped launch 2 YC companies and currently work in fintech.

I have strong knowledge of Swift, Objective-C, Node, MongoDB, Python, AWS,
Heroku, AngularJS, JS and specialize in helping early stage companies launch
and grow products.

Feel free to reach out with any questions or opportunities:

david@callstop.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax)

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Location: Turkey; able to move to other countries

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

A problem solver with around a decade of working remotely and as a freelancer.

I've built several project by myself from scratch. I've been working with
various technologies, mostly, but not only, with web.

* web, full-stack

* e-commerce

* marketing

* machine learning

* info-security

======

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
corodibu
SEEKING WORK | Sydney/Singapore | Remote only

9 years as technical product manager, data scientist, data engineer,
consultant.

Previous employers/clients: Rocket Internet, large bank, startup fund, various
SMEs.

Previous industries: e-commerce, banking, healthcare, insurance, AI/NLP, real
estate, ag commodities.

Previous projects: recommendation engines, multilingual NLU, TB-scale data
warehouses, market data APIs, dashboards, data modelling, tracking, marketing
analytics, intuition models.

Contact: username at protonmail

------
beachwood23
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia USA, or Remote

Performance engineer with 4 years of experience at a growing data analysis
company. Currently looking for freelance work, and willing to commit to short
/ medium term projects.

I love setting up automated performance tests, to help developers get
performance feedback earlier in the dev cycle. I am experienced in writing
tests at all levels of the tech stack - from backend, to RESTful APIs, to
testing directly against web UIs.

-> rwhite at fastmail.com

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | Remote

Full-stack engineer with decades of experience will ship your MVP, take your
product to the next level or consult you on software engineering problems.

JavaScript, React, Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Node.js, AWS. Serverless,
microservices or monoliths, legacy or latest and greatest, DevOps and
monitoring, coaching and project management.

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK

Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961](https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
dulichan
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Website - [https://cabbageapps.com/](https://cabbageapps.com/)

We are a group of UI/UX designers and JavaScript developers based in Sri
Lanka. We are specialized in React & React Native and have delivered projects
for European based clients. We are looking for work in projects that are
interesting.

We offer hourly rates and scoped out rates for project basis. Please email me
across dulitha@cabbageapps.com

------
rsoto
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | Remote Only

4-person team comprised of multidisciplinary roles in development, design,
UI/UX and marketing that can bring an MVP to production in just a few weeks.
Most of the team has worked in startups for +10 years.

Hourly rates: $50-$65 USD

Startup Services PDF:
[https://osom.so/startups.pdf](https://osom.so/startups.pdf)

Technologies:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PHP, Laravel

\- JS, Node, Vue, React, Svelte

\- Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator

Services:

\- MVP/Prototype development

\- UX consulting

\- Branding and marketing strategy

\- Startup rescue mission/scaling up

Email: startups [at] osom [dot] so

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK |15-20 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: ASP.NET, C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD, Jenkins,
Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices, PCF

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
gizzlon
SEEKING WORK | Oslo, Norway | Remote preferred

I can help you with one of two things:

\--------------------------------------------------

Prototyping Web and Mobile apps in record time with no-code tools

Do you need an MVP fast and on the cheap? Get in touch and I'll explain more
=) I'm currently building a web app MVP with Adalo and would like to do more
of that. (Also have some Bubble experience)

\--------------------------------------------------

Build simple, yet scalable, backends from scratch.

My main profession is building backends as a developer and architect. Love to
build new things, mostly in Golang and with Google Cloud Platform.

I'm a pragmatists and build scalable backends that are tailored to the
customers needs (that is, not overly complicated and expensive :)

Recently I build the first version of the cloud backend for the reMarkable
tablet ([https://remarkable.com](https://remarkable.com)). They went form
basically zero to an evaluation of around 100 MM USD and a lot of sales in few
years. [0] [1] [2]

Questions? Don't hesitate to email me at hello at oyvindsk.com or use the form
[https://oyvindsk.com/hire-me#contact](https://oyvindsk.com/hire-me#contact)

More info: [http://oyvindsk.com](http://oyvindsk.com) ||
[https://oyvindsk.com/cv/english.pdf](https://oyvindsk.com/cv/english.pdf) ||
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar/)

[0] [https://remarkable.com/](https://remarkable.com/) [1]
[https://www.engadget.com/2016-11-30-remarkable-wants-to-
rein...](https://www.engadget.com/2016-11-30-remarkable-wants-to-reinvent-the-
notepad.html) [2] [https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/08/remarkable-
raises-15-mill...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/08/remarkable-
raises-15-million-to-bring-its-e-paper-tablets-to-more-scribblers/)

------
Element_
SEEKING WORK | USA / Remote

We are a small team of engineers with experience in a wide range of tech
stacks and platforms. Most recently specializing in: deep learning, IoT, Edge
Computing, and large Azure cloud projects. Our small size gives us the
flexibility to complete projects ranging in size from quick startup MVP's to
global deployments for fortune 50 clients.

Feel free to reach out and get a free estimate on your project:
info@elementservices.co

------
nocubicles
SEEKING WORK Location: Remote

Technologies: Nodejs, React, Golang, SQL, Mongodb, Typescript, .Net

Services and experience with: SAP, MS Dynamics, Integrations, DW/BI, Custom
Web Applications, LOB applications, Addons

I do all kinds of ERP / CRM or other enterprise application addons,
integrations, extensions etc. Also build custom business applications.

More information [https://www.integrated.ee/](https://www.integrated.ee/)

------
ben174
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay or remote | Full stack web (python/django/react)

[http://www.bugben.com](http://www.bugben.com)

------
alberthajdu
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

I can build your webapp idea or static site for your business. My top
priorities are SEO, performance, maintainability, and sleek looks.

My UX/UI designer wife and backend developer friends are at hand in case they
are needed for the project.

Technologies: React, Redux, Next, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SCSS.

Email: hello@frontdev.io

Website: [https://www.frontdev.io/](https://www.frontdev.io/)

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Remote | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Be safe and have a joyful day.

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
damm
Seeking Work Location: Seattle, Washington, USA Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: not at this time in the future this may change Technologies:
Terraform, Chef, Docker, Jenkins, Ruby, PostgreSQL, AWS, Baremetal, ARM
Resume/CV:
[https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf](https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf)
Email: scott@likens.us

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE

Looking for a freelancer with experience using proof assistants to help
formalize and debug a couple of complex algorithms we've developed. Don't have
a strong preference for a particular proof system, but will ask about your
preference and why.

Keyword bingo: formal methods, coq, agda, isabelle, idris, proof assistant

~~~
fovc
Contact: hn@inc-query.com

------
spikefromspace
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

Email: shauravgarg@benderapps.com

Competency is primarily in modern fullstack web apps: React, JS/TS, Node.js,
GCP/AWS, Kubernetes. Also, I offer design work via partnerships with various
designers.

Pricing: We break the project into multiple milestones. For each milestone, we
will provide a quote and give you a 14 day money return window if not
satisfied with delivered product.

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes, within the continental US.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pablojrivera/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pablojrivera/)

Email: pryelluw AT gmail.com

___

I'm a co-organizer of PyATL (Python Atlanta Programmers Group), open source
maintainer, and have many years of startup and enterprise experience.

Interested in freelance work only. Thank you!

------
mherczeg
SEEKING WORK | EU-based | Remote | Frontend | 10 years of experience

Tech Focus: React, Angular, Redux, NodeJS, Webpack, Puppeteer

For a longer list of tech stacks I have experience with, see my CV:
[https://mherczeg.github.io/cv/](https://mherczeg.github.io/cv/)

Rate: 50 USD/hour

Contact: herczeg.mt[at]gmail.com

I also offer test automation and DevOps consultation.

------
phpauthor
Looking for PHP or Javascript work, rates very negotiable.

Happy to do refactoring , bug squashing, implement testing, implement new
features or perhaps sketch out an MVP.

Fluent English skills, knowledge of Laravel and also some of Wordpress, Vue.js
and general PHP/Javascript skills. I understand unix admin and can help with
some sysadmin tasks or provisioning with ansible.

Please email phpfreelancer@protonmail.com

Located in UK

------
reversehacker
SEEKING WORK | GERMANY | REMOTE OR ONSITE

Searching for software reverse engineering opportunities in all categories. I
like to reverse things and provide solutions with software development. Lost
your source code? Want to fix an exploit you've just got to know?

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes or On-Site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, ASM, Windows internals/kernel, IDA, Cheat Engine, C#,
Win32

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: reverser2020 att cb92 dott de

------
KishanBagaria
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

We're looking for a reverse engineering specialist. Experience with network
protocols, macOS internals, iOS internals, Android internals, jailbreak tweaks
will be a plus.

Keywords: Ghidra, Frida, IDA, CTF, security, whitehat

Email kishan _at_ texts.com with a brief description of your experience and
anything else relevant about you

------
kytui
SEEKING WORK | Senior DevOps/SRE | Remote (Europe)

Location: Europe

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: potentially

Technologies: kubernetes, terraform, prometheus/ AWS,GCP / golang, python

Résumé/CV: [https://kutt.it/3Yqrr5](https://kutt.it/3Yqrr5)

Email: see@resume/cv

Worked on Big scale(unicorn) 4k+ server, focused on monitoring and kubernetes
(ex: building operator for monitoring)

7y+ DevOps/SRE

4y+ experience with k8s

------
yasserf
SEEKING WORK | UK | Remote Only

Looking for a freelance position. Have up to a decade of experience building
complex fintech real-time web apps. Lots of experience with react/redux, react
native, nodeJS, angular, selenium flavours, Postgres, redis, AWS, terraform,
Redis and more.

Co author of os project deepstream.io Founder of samarambi.com

Your can reach me at yasser.fadl@vlandor.com

------
codingdoug
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I am a Xoogler and consultant specializing in Firebase and Google Cloud.

[https://firebase-consultant.com/](https://firebase-consultant.com/)

Firestore, Realtime Database, Cloud Functions, Authentication, Cloud Storage,
Cloud Messaging, Hosting, Performance Monitoring, Remote Config

------
bdcravens
SEEKING WORK | Houston, TX | Remote only

I've been building applications on the web since 1999.

Main skills: Ruby/Rails, managing AWS, Docker (especially ECS), Puppeteer (+
browser automation at scale), SQL Server, ColdFusion, Javascript (been using
it before it was cool)

Also available for one-on-one mentoring or training

Availability: 20-25 hours/week

Contact information: my username at gmail.

------
saneefansari
SEEKING WORK · Remote · Designer and front-end developer

Hit me up if you need help with building responsive and accessible websites.

Website: [https://saneef.com](https://saneef.com) Github:
[http://github.com/saneef](http://github.com/saneef)

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone At Uplift, we're
looking for a well rounded software engineer, experienced in the following:

Backend Java engineer, full-time (30+hrs/wk):

* Spring framework

* MongoDb or NoSQL

* jUnit, unit tests, mocking, TDD, CI/CD

* Troubleshoot production issues

* Bonus: GCP

To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours

* Details about your experience with the above skills & technologies.

Email hn@uplift.ltd

~~~
pknerd
Curious that how come this company posts new job opportunities always every
month?

~~~
TheFullStack
This is a standard resume-farming strategy that dev shops often use. They
don't actually have a current opening but are hedging their bets for when a
need comes up. In the meantime, you get to fill out a long application and do
a take-home test! Fun right?

If you see the same company post the same opening month after month, that's
what they are doing.

------
fountstudio
SEEKING WORK | US & Remote | Development Our crew of senior full stack
engineers (web and mobile) have availability for new opportunities. Can
individually augment an existing team or scope out independent projects for a
fixed fee.

React, Angular, NodeJS, Python, React Native, AWS, etc.

Contact: Jack - JD {at} fountstudio.com

------
breue
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $13K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

------
etchezaldun
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Paris / London / Brussels / Amsterdam

Seeking a job in Infrastructure / DevOps (AWS + HashiCorp suite - Terraform,
Nomad, Consul and/or Vault).

Strong knowledge of Python.

I currently work part time as freelance for a large insurance corporation
until August 31. Available immediately

theophile@lenstra.fr

------
sawpaw
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote or Los Angeles | Scala

Looking for a seasoned scala developer to help us with one of our clients
backend applications. We are doing a bunch of frontend work for them and they
now need some backend hands. Ongoing contract!

Who we are: www.fullsend.io

email apply@fullsend.io if interested

------
andronov04
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack.

Python/JavaScript/aiohttp/django/reactjs/redux/docker/html/css/git and etc.

Résumé/CV:

I am a Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of experience.

[https://bit.ly/2CVRNdz](https://bit.ly/2CVRNdz)

Email: me@andronov.io

------
infosecrole
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (TORONTO)

Security & Privacy Research, Pen-Testing, Security Architecture, BSD, Linux

[https://www.info-sec.ca/consulting.html](https://www.info-
sec.ca/consulting.html) | hn2020 AT info-sec.ca

------
panta
SEEKING WORK | Italy | Remote + Travel

\- Current free capacity 16 hours/week

\- 20+ years experience

\- High-performance scalable backends

\- Embedded linux / hard real-time / device drivers

\- Go, C, C++, Python

\- JavaScript, Vue.js, Svelte

\- SQL, AWS, Docker, Docker Compose, Terraform, Packer

Rate: €85/hr

E-Mail: panta.hn@mailbox.org

------
debugging
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Ruby on Rails, Scala + Play and C# .NET Core

* Postgresql, Mongodb, Sql Server, Redis + Memcached

* React w/Redux

* Ubuntu, Nginx, Docker

* AWS, GCP and DigialOcean

Email: salman@salman.ca

Interests: E-commerce, Learning management, Cloud migrations, API development
and caching :)

Let’s talk :)

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK | UK | Remote

Contact PHP developer looking to moonlight.

Laravel (5 yrs) Nuxt.js (2 yrs)

[https://chrisloftus.co/](https://chrisloftus.co/)

------
patrik1
SEEKING WORK | Switzerland | Remote Only

\- Currently free capacity 16 hours per week

\- 15 years experience

\- React & React Native, Flutter, ASP .NET (core), Python

\- MSSQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

\- E-Mail: patrik1hnews@gmail.com

------
sparrish
SEEKING FREELANCER Remote only Need experienced WHMCS developer for on-going
contract work. Email: info@nodeping.com

------
cvhashim
SEEKING Freelance work, Part Time work | Remote only (USA-based)

Looking for: 2-10 hrs/week

Experienced with Front-end, Middleware, and Backend development. In addition
to Javascript/Typescript, React, React Native, Python, Front-end tools, Mongo,
Firebase, SQL, Agile and Scrum workflow.

------
johnomarkid
SEEKING FREELANCER | Distributed US/EU | Remote Only

Looking for a full stack React/Node.js developer with a few years of
experience. You should be comfortable building features end to end, and
communicating clearly. Experience with CDNs, server side rendering of react
templates, and postgres are a plus.

We are a small publishing company running a custom CMS built for speed. As we
acquire new sites, we need help scaling our infrastructure and building out
new features and templates.

You'd be joining a small team of 3 engineers working fully remote and
asynchronously.

Your rate: $40-$50 / hour depending on experience. We need someone working
full time (40hr/week) for at least the rest of the year, and likely longer.

john.omar@hey.com

------
tpae
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote (Flexible Timezone)

We're a team working on several projects looking for more members. Our primary
stack is React/TypeScript/Firebase, building products in the industries of Ed
Tech, Blockchain, and Entertainment.

We're a team of industry veterans, have built and launched successful products
all around the world. We're looking for full-stack engineers who are highly
independent and effective in executing and implementing big ideas.

Please reach out to me via Discord tpae#2738 or email tpae@hey.com with your
resume and code samples.

------
shime
SEEKING WORK | EU (UTC+1) | REMOTE

Remote: Yes, only. 9 years of experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Rails, Stimulus, Tailwind, Postgres

Résumé/CV: [https://shime.sh/resume/](https://shime.sh/resume/)

Email: shime@hey.com

Full-stack Ruby and JavaScript developer with 9 years of experience. Worked
mostly with US-based startups over the years and made some commits to Ruby on
Rails core. Focused on working with small teams and building small products
from the ground up.

